# Mustard choice



## bass (May 26, 2015)

OK  I figured it was time I turned loose of some money & I bought Jeff's rib rub recipe set to help support the forum.  

Jeff specifies the use of yellow mustard as a sticking agent to help the rub adhere to the ribs.   We generally don't buy yellow mustard in our house, as I find it too plain & boring and my wife doesn't like mustard anyway.   

I generally don't like to stray too far from a recipe the first time around but wondering what you folks thought about using spicy brown mustard instead of yellow.   I really don't want to have half a bottle of yellow mustard taking up fridge space if I can avoid it.   

thanks

Bass


----------



## drewed (May 26, 2015)

Yellow mustard adds no / very little flavor to rubs.  I think that a spicy brown will add flavor as they are much more assertive in the flavor department.  

IF you wanted to , you could use almost any viscous fluid to stick the rub to the meat. Oil would add no flavor, maple syrup may up the sweet, etc. 

I also don't like plain yellow, but I have a bottle for smoking, just buy the small one.   Although, it's not like it goes bad......


----------



## timtimmay (May 26, 2015)

I used to always use mustard to rub ribs in and no it didn't effect the flavor at all.  Recently I didn't have any so I just patted the rib on and it stayed in place fine so I probably won't use it any more.


----------



## bruno994 (May 26, 2015)

No mustard needed...as Drewed stated you could use some olive oil or peanut oil, but there is really no sticking agent needed, just simply apply your rub, let the meat sit for 30 minutes or so and the moisture from the meat will hold the rub on.


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2015)

Yep, the mustard is just a sticking agent,

Gary


----------



## chef willie (May 26, 2015)

mustard free here as well.....I did use it once and found it to be more trouble to use than not. I do a Memphis style dry rub the night before, wrap in food film and stick in the fridge. The overnight magic happens and dry becomes moist adhering quite well. Any missed or light spots get another dose of rub before going into the smoker. On birds and such I'll use some olive oil on the skin then apply the rub.....or make a compound butter and rub that up under the breast skin, especially on a larger turkey. Some like using mustard so no harm, no foul either way IMO......Willie


----------



## noboundaries (May 26, 2015)

I've used mustard and EVOO, but no longer for either.  I just apply the rub directly on the meat and press it in.  Sticks fine.


----------



## westby (May 26, 2015)

I have used mustard on my ribs and butts for the past few years, but I think I found a new "go to" binder this past weekend.  I did one of my racks and one butt with Siracha sauce instead of mustard and it was quite good.  It did not leave any major heat like you think it would.  I think it left a hint of nice flavor and my guests were asked which one they liked better and 90% pointed out the Siracha ones.


----------



## trabba (May 26, 2015)

I tried honey mustard on my last rack of ribs to try to up the sweetness and really didn't offer any extra flavor. Spicy brown may leave a bit of a kick but my guess is it would not be noticeable.


----------



## bass (May 26, 2015)

cool.  thanks everyone for suggestions.   Since my wife is a little shy on things spicy we bought a bottle of yellow mustard and I backed off a touch on some of the hotter ingredients in the rub to appeal to her tastes.

I haven't used the smoker all that much.  A busy work schedule keeps me traveling around the country quite a bit, not that much free time at home.  On vacation this week and have some ribs on the WSM now.   

will post some pix after a bit.


----------



## bass (May 26, 2015)

The Rub, as per Jeff Phillps recipie.













IMG_1369-S.jpg



__ bass
__ May 26, 2015






the wife was not fond of the idea of adding any MORE spice until we tried the base level, so we opted for yellow mustard. 













IMG_1370-L.jpg



__ bass
__ May 26, 2015






rubbed up and on the WSM.   













IMG_1371-L.jpg



__ bass
__ May 26, 2015


















IMG_1372-L.jpg



__ bass
__ May 26, 2015






I'm new at this and struggle to get the temps down to the 220 - 230 deg. range.   have my dampers about shut.  I think I started off with too many pre-fired hot coals.


----------



## bass (May 26, 2015)

OK -  the ribs were plenty tender but I felt like there was simply too much rub on them.   It detracted from the ribs.   

The rub was also pretty strong in flavor, both sweeter than I would like and too spicy for my wife.  

However I think that both of this is stemming from simply having far too much rub on the ribs.   

Chalk it up to a learning experience.   

They were definitely tender and not dried out!


----------



## timtimmay (May 26, 2015)

It's all a matter of taste, whatever flavor is best for you and those joining you is the right flavor.  Our family has two kinds, our "spicy ribs" and our "sweet ribs"   The kids gobble up the sweet ones, and as you might guess the rub is about 80% brown sugar.


----------



## westby (May 27, 2015)

Try a very basic rub next time.  Just use on some pork chops to see if you like it (no need to put 5-6 hours into ribs to find out).  Something like this:

1/4 c kosher salt

1/4 c brown sugar

1/4 c paprika

1/8 c granulated garlic

1/8 c granulated onion

1/8 c (or less) black pepper

Or just use a salt / pepper / onion / garlic rub if you don't want the sugar or paprika.

Good luck.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 27, 2015)

westby said:


> Or just use a salt / pepper / onion / garlic rub if you don't want the sugar or paprika.
> 
> Good luck.


For anyone who didn't know, that's the SPOG mentioned sometimes here.


----------



## boboso (May 27, 2015)

I've used the grey poop mustard, Sriracha sauce, even regular Cholula hot sauce as a sticking agent for Jeff's rub. They all worked great. I like a little extra spice, so I add more cayenne and black pepper to the rub. Seems the flavor of the sticking agent disappears  more the longer the cook is. Just got some Sichuan pepper corns and cant wait to find a use for them on my next cook.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2015)

Just put your Rub on and wrap I Saran , pace in Refrigerator overnight , if more rub is wanted , ad it

when you take them out before smoking. Rub will stick very well without Mustard .

You heat problems can be managed , http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?

search=fire+baskets&=Search   Read this and make a basket.

Hope you get a handle on it and send in some -view of your BBQ.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## bdskelly (May 27, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ May 27, 2015





Nuff said


----------

